# What Composer's Theory Books Do You Prefer: Hindemith or Schoenberg?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Both have written about three books each.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Schoenberg's are all traditional theory books - no pushing of his system. They are excellent books and he peppers them with his own style of exposition on a subject.

Hindemith's compositional books contain both his particular approach to harmony and his personal version of a 12-tone system (call it what you will, I am not interested in defining it). 

I prefer the Schoenberg books, but I listen more to Hindemith as a composer.


----------

